# My female betta made a nest and laid eggs, is that even possible?



## bigheadx (Oct 3, 2009)

So heres the scoop, the girlfriend and I bought 2 betas. A dude, and a chickity to make babies. We have them in separate tanks yet they are right next to each other so they can see each other.

Well the dude was making a bubble nest, and I went to bed last night.

Woke up this morning, his nest shrunk a little but she had a nest of her own with eggs in it!

How is that even possible?

Is she one smart fish?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some females will blow bubblenests and put their own eggs in it. The eggs won't hatch, of course, because they haven't been fertilized.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe she will eat them too haha


----------



## bigheadx (Oct 3, 2009)

I put the man in there and he was sucking them up and spitting them out of his gills or whatever. 

I was just shocked when i saw that


----------

